# S&W 22A-1



## sailor (Sep 4, 2007)

Wanted a plinking pistol and bought a S&W 22A-1.

Had some trouble with feeding and ejecting rounds, so I cleaned, brushed, polished slide and feed guide.
Just put 300 rounds of bulk through it without a problem.

Anyone else had problems with this and what was your solution?

I am thinking of getting the red-dot zero'd in at 50 ft.

What is a good range and pattern for this pistol?

ps- I'm a newbie!!


----------

